# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  فى بيتنا معاق كيف نتعامل معة؟

## الوردة الاردنية

فى بيتنا معاق كيف نتعامل معة
بشكل مبسط .. دون الخوض بالتعاريف والمصطلحات ..
ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة .. هم من يحتاج معونة خارجية لنقص في تقويم إحدى هذه الجوانب الثلاث
الجسم .. أو العقل . أو النفسية ..

فمن فقد أو اختل عضو أو حاسة من حواس جسمه ( السمع .. أو البصر .. او القدمين ... الخ ) نعتبره من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة
ومن فقد أو اختل ونقص عقله ,, نعتبره من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة
ومن اختلت نفسية وتعرض لأزمات نفسية أدت إلي أمراض نفسية نعتبره من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة

وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة درجات .. تتدرج من البسيط إلي المتوسط إلي المعقد ..

من يستخدم كرسي متحرك .. من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة .
من يستخدم لغة الإشارة .. من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ..
من لدية صعوبة بالتعلم .. من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ..
من يعاني من انفصام بالشخصية .. من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ..

البعض يعتقد أن ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة هم المصابين بأمراض عقلية وتخلف وتأخر عقلي فقط ..
( مثل التوحد .. والتأخر العقلي .. ومتلازما داون .. وخلافة ))
والحقيقة أن كل من فقد جزء من حاسة يعتبر من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ..
من يحتاج إلي مساعدة ليكون تقويمه الذي كمله الله .. كاملاً فهو من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ..

وما أرغب بمناقشتة في موضوعي هذا ليس أنواع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة وتصنيفهم .. ولا كيفية معالجتهم ولكني أرغب بمناقشة دور المجتمع والأسرة والمسئولية الملقاة على المحيطين بذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة وعلى الجميع أن يتحمل مسئولياته نحو هذه الشريحة من المجتمع . .

وقبل هذا وذاك علينا التنبه لأمر مهم وهو اللفظ الذي يطلق على أخواننا ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ..
فهناك الكثيرين منا يطلقون لفظ معاق .. على تلك الفئة .. ونحن ندرك بأن هذا اللفظ خاطئ وله من السلبيات على الفرد وأسرته ومن حوله .. فمن فقد أحدى حواسه او اختل قوامه هو من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة
فعلينا ملاحظة ذلك في تخاطبنا ونقاشنا وأن نعطي لهذه الفئة الاحترام المطلوب ..

وسأحدد نقاشي وحديثي عن الإخوان الذين يعانون من نقص بالمستوى العقلي والتفكير وهم الشريحة التي يطلق عليهم الكثيرين لفظ معاق أو معقوق أو متخلف أو خلافة ..

- لو نظرنا إلي شرائح المجتمع لوجدنا هذه الشريحة موجودة منذ القدم في مجتمعاتنا ولكن للأسف بان كثير الأسر كانت ولا زالت تخجل من وجود هذه الفئة بين إفرادها .. وقد تتعمد بعض الأسر إلي إخفاء هذا الفرد أو معاملته كالمجنون أو نبذه مما يزيد حالته سوء ..
ولقد سمعت قصة من الواقع هالني أن يوجد من يتعامل مع أبناءه بهذه الصورة .. وهي (( ذكر احد الأشخاص بأنه بينما كان سائرا في إحدى القرى .. إذ به يسمع صوت كصوت الحيوان وليس بحيوان .. أصغى السمع فإذا بصوت نحيب يصدر من كائن لم يدرك ماهو .. مع صوت ضرب بالسياط .. حاول أن يتبين حقيقة الأمر فلم يستطع وكان ذلك مقارب لأحد المزارع في حظائر الحيوانات .. تقريبا .
عاد باليوم الثاني ليتبين حقيقة الأمر .. ولكنه لم يسمع صوتا فأخذ يراقب المكان فكان الصوت يعود مرات ويختفي أخرى . وبعد التحقق تبين أن هذا صوت شخص يعاني من ضعف عقلي .. وقد قامت الأسرة بنبذه منذ الصغر بغرفة منفردة .. وبعد وفاة والدته . . أخذت حالته تزداد سواء وأصبح الجميع يقسو عليه حتى انتقل مكانه من غرفة بالمنزل إلي غرفة في زريبة الحيوانات .. فأصر يوما أن يراه فقترب حتى وصل إلي نافذة مرتفعه فصعد على سلم وأطل ليرى إنسان قارب شكله من الحيوان من الإهمال والقسوة .. مربوط بسلاسل .. وضع له صحن به شئ من الطعام قد تناثر .. هنا وهناك .. لم ينم له جفن ذالك اليوم حتى أصبح وذهب الي صاحب المزرعة وصارحه بما رأى فقال له صاحب تلك المزرعة .. بأن هذا أخوه مجنون منذ الصغر وإنهم يخجلون من ظهوره للناس فعزل عن العالم الخارجي وعندما كبر أتعبهم فما كان إلا إن قيد بالسلاسل بين الحيوانات .. واخذ أخوه يمر يوميا ليزوده بالطعام فعندما يرى أخوه يأخذ بالصياح والعويل .. ولا يهجع إلا بعد أن يضربه بالسياط فيتعب وينام .. ))

قد تكون القصة مبالغ بها .. وقد تكون من نسج الخيال .. ولكنها قد تكون حقيقة
فكثيرا ما نعلم عن وجود طفل أو شخص ذا قدرات عقلية محدودة .. تخجل الأسرة من أخراجه للناس فتقوم بعزله ..
فهل وجود ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في أسرنا مخجل لنا .. ؟
وما هو سبب خجل الأسرة من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ؟
وهل وجود شخص منهم في الأسرة دليل مرض وراثي يوجب الابتعاد عن الزواج من هذه الأسرة ؟
وهل هذا النقص لدى ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة مرض يعدي ويستوجب أبعاد أطفالنا عنه حتى لا ينتقل لهم ؟
ماهر دور الأسرة في مساعدة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ؟
وماهر دور المجتمع والدولة في تثقيف الأسرة في قبول ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بينهم وإحسان التعامل معهم والسعي الي معالجتهم أو تقليل معاناتهم .؟


أسئلة كثيرة .. تتبادر على الذهن .. في كيف نجعل المجتمع والأسرة عونا لهذا الشخص الذي عانا من نقص في قدراته .. وكيف نتقبله ولا نخجل منه ؟


فهل تخجل من وجود ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في أسرتك ؟
عندما تشاهد طفلا او شخصاً من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في الشارع او السوق أو خلاف .. هل تطيل النظر اليه .. هل تشعره بأنه مخلوق مختلف عن الآخرين تتألم له وتشفق عليه وتتعامل معه بشفقه لأنه أقل منك ؟
هل تعلم أبناءك كيف يتعاملون مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ؟

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*هو من الخطا اطلاق كلمة معاق على هذه الفئة من مجتمعنا فكما ذكرتي تترك اثرا" كبيرا" على هذا الفرد 

لا اظن وجود شخص من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ظمن افراد الاسرة هو شيء مخجل... بل هو قدر هذه العائلة وعليها ان تتعامل معه كما تتعامل مع اي فرد من افراد الاسرة لكن مع اصافة شيء من المعاملة الخاصة بسبب وضعه الخاص
ولا يجب الخجل من وجود طفل معاق في الأسرة، لأن ذلك قضاء وقدر من الله سبحانه وتعالى كما هو امتحان منه سبحانه وتعالى  

وما هو سبب خجل الأسرة من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ؟
ربما تخاف الاسرة من نظرة الشفقة من قبل افراد المجتمع

وهل وجود شخص منهم في الأسرة دليل مرض وراثي يوجب الابتعاد عن الزواج من هذه الأسرة ؟
وجود شخص من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ضمن العائلة هو ليس دليلا" على اي مرض وراثي في هذه العائلة 

وهل هذا النقص لدى ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة مرض يعدي ويستوجب أبعاد أطفالنا عنه حتى لا ينتقل لهم ؟
طبعا" لا يعدي 

ماهر دور الأسرة في مساعدة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ؟
يجب ان توفر لهم جو جيد ضمن الاسرة لان حالتهم تتاثر بذلك الجو الاسري 
مع التعامل معهم بحذر 
ان كيفية تعامل الاسرة مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة قد يؤثر سلبا" او ايجابا" على حالتهم 

وماهر دور المجتمع والدولة في تثقيف الأسرة في قبول ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بينهم وإحسان التعامل معهم والسعي الي معالجتهم أو تقليل معاناتهم .؟
على الدولة توفير مراكز خاصة لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بالاضافة لدورات التوعية للاسرة لكيفية التعامل معهم 

انا حضرت فلم مقتبس عن قصة واقعية لفتاة هي من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة استطاعت ان تكمل دراستها الجامعية واستطاعة ايضا" ان تحصل على الدكتوراه 
وايضا" قامت بتصميم نظام للابقار من اجل تنظيمها... ما بتذكر القصة بالتفصيل لكن بالفعل استطاعت التاثير على الكثيرين*

----------


## &روان&

انا من رأيي اول شي نتخلص من لقب "معاق "
هو مجرد انسان عندو نقص في جانب معين احنا بنحاول انغطي النقص من خلال المعاملة الجدية غير مميزة حتى لا يعتبر نفسة عالة على اي شخص

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> هو من الخطا اطلاق كلمة معاق على هذه الفئة من مجتمعنا فكما ذكرتي تترك اثرا" كبيرا" على هذا الفرد





> انا من رأيي اول شي نتخلص من لقب "معاق "


كلمة *معاق* في اللغة تعني أن هناك ما يعيق الشخص من فعل ما قد يستطيع الاخرون فعله
فالكلمة بحد ذاتها لا تهين احد
بل الفكر عند بعض الاشخاص هو ما يهين (ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة)

وانا من وجهة نظري 
 وجود ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة لا يخجل الا من كان عنده نقص *فكري*

شكرا لمروركن حبيبتي وروان

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أول شيء عنوان الموضوع المفروض ما نحكي معاق المفروض ذوي احتياجات خاصه فهون العنوان بحمل معنى سلبي 

فهل وجود ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في أسرنا مخجل لنا .. ؟
وما هو سبب خجل الأسرة من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ؟
للأسف نظرة المجتمع لا تزال سلبيه وجاهله لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة و هذا منبثق من عدة أسس وبعض العادات والتقاليد السلبية و الموروثات الإجتماعيه 


وهل وجود شخص منهم في الأسرة دليل مرض وراثي يوجب الابتعاد عن الزواج من هذه الأسرة ؟
حسب الدراسات العلميه و الأبحاث هناك سبب ومسبب منها ماهو وراثي لكن ليست جميعها أيضاً هناك جهل كبير في مجتمعنا .. ممكن تجاوز هذه النقطة من خلال الفحص قبل الزواج 

وهل هذا النقص لدى ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة مرض يعدي ويستوجب أبعاد أطفالنا عنه حتى لا ينتقل لهم ؟
أكيد لا هو مو مرض ساري أو معدي ولا ممكن يأثر سلباً على المجتمع إلا عند الإساءة في التعامل والتصرف و تجاوز المحن والظروف

ماهر دور الأسرة في مساعدة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ؟
دور الأسرة دور أساسي و هم الربط بين الفرد المصاب و المجتمع وتعزيز ثقته بنفسه
الدور الأول للأسرة تقبل الحالة و التعاون مع الخبير المختص لمعرفة كل ما يتعلق بهذه الحاله حتى يكونوا على وعي كامل بكل ردود الأفعال و علاجها وتقيمها بشكل دوري 

وماهر دور المجتمع والدولة في تثقيف الأسرة في قبول ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بينهم وإحسان التعامل معهم والسعي الي معالجتهم أو تقليل معاناتهم .؟
من واجبات المجتمع توفير جو وبيئه مناسبه لكل الأفراد وتقبلها كفرد من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة وتوفير كل سبل العيش الكريم 


 في كيف نجعل المجتمع والأسرة عونا لهذا الشخص الذي عانا من نقص في قدراته .. وكيف نتقبله ولا نخجل منه ؟
توفر الكفاءة الفنيه والمهارات والاحترام وعمل ندوات و وورش عمل توعويه ربط قضايا ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بنشاطات المنظمات المتعددة في المجتمع


فهل تخجل من وجود ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في أسرتك ؟
بالتأكيد لا

عندما تشاهد طفلا او شخصاً من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في الشارع او السوق أو خلاف .. هل تطيل النظر اليه .. هل تشعره بأنه مخلوق مختلف عن الآخرين تتألم له وتشفق عليه وتتعامل معه بشفقه لأنه أقل منك ؟
التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه هو ذاته مع أي إنسان ولكن الاختلاف بنظرة المجتع السلبية ، يجب أن تكون النظرة نظرة ثقة وتخلو من كل ملامح الشفقه 
أكبر خطأ في مجتمعنا التعامل مع الأطفال بنظرة شفقه لأنهم لن يتبقلو هذا الشخص و سيتمردو بطريقة عشوائيه ومن الصعب ضبطها أو التعامل معها

هل تعلم أبناءك كيف يتعاملون مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ؟ 
من أسس المجتمع الصحيح تمكين الفرد من التعامل مع كلّ الأفراد بمختلف تركيباتهم 


مشكورة وردة على طرح الموضوع استمتعت كتير فيه 





*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لمرورك دموع

----------

